# I have bowels of thirty five year old man who eats jerky all day.



## Kawzy (Mar 12, 2013)

So I was diagnosed with this wonderful syndrome about two weeks ago, but I have had it almost my entire life. You would have thought that after I passed a bm the size of an apple at the age of nine my parents would have gotten me checked. I think that now, but I'm way too late to care that I'm wrong.

I swear that my body is out to get me. I have a topic dermatitis, I'm hyper vegal so I'm more likely to pass out from pain, I have a history of tera toma tumors that like to attach to my ovaries, caused me to wet the bed until second grade, and at the age of nine it took my left ovary. The next time when I was seventeen I got to keep it. Between those two I got a nasty case of acne, started taking birth control pills for ovarian cysts so that I might be able to have kids one day, and had what I thought was a regular teen life. Now I am 21 and I find out about this and I'm thinking,"Put a fork in me, I'm done!"

All my ranting aside though, it all makes sense. I had gas strong enough to kill a grown elephant in third grade, and my teacher couldn't understand why I didn't need to have a bm. I wish that I knew this then so he didn't end up calling my parents and setting up the meeting to discuss my little problem.Now my gas is strong enough to be weaponized, but I'm just glad that I'm able to have a bm and not wonder if I'm going to die from a blockage. The reason I got this checked so late is that until last October I didn't have daily symptoms of ibs-c.

Stress is what got me in the end. I had recently gotten married, with my parents and six brothers hating me for it, packed up everything I owned, and moved from my cold desert mountain climate to a very hot humid hills climate. I had to wait a month and a half to start my job, and then the process to get into my job was more intense than getting into the FBI. By the time I actually got to work my awesome janitor job everything from the previous six months caught up with me.

It started out as one reoccurring pain just below my ribs, and I had to go to the doctor to figure it out instead of going to work. After two pee tests, one blood test, and a very costly CT scan everything came back normal. My doctor,(who was either a genius or crazy) told me that I had adhesions that were causing my pain, and that there was nothing to do about them. Skip forward to two weeks ago after months of stressing out more, having to quit my job, not being able to even do my dishes, and ultimately being between insurances, and turning into a witch. The doctor lady diagnosed my with ibs-c because she had it herself. I'm now gassy as all get out because of the "slickering" medicine my doctor gave me and I'm trying to find the right place between constipation and pain to diarrhea and confusion.

I just needed to put this out there, because I put enough pressure on my poor husband with all of this, and he's the one who has to smell my gas. He doesn't need to hear my every waking thought on what my bowels feel like today, even though he wouldn't care. Bless the man.


----------



## Marionette (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like you've had it tough! I can't say that I have any experience with what you're going through right now, but I wish you the best of luck in keeping on being as strong as always. I have terrible gas myself and when combined with a lack of control (I have leaky gas >.>) it truly is a recipe for disaster. I hope you figure out how to control your IBS!


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel your pain, although I can't say I suffer as bad as you do. I have had IBS-D for 6 years and it never really gets easier, and the worry that goes along with it always catches up with you one way or another. I believe that one day science will have an explanation for IBS sufferers and we will all be able to take a med that will get rid of it completely. Until then, we should all be strong, we have no choice!


----------



## johndamanager (Apr 6, 2013)

This thread has one of the best titles I've read so far.

As a weightlifter, working on becoming a bodybuilder, my IBS can hit me like a Mack truck. Never mind that I consume large amounts of protein supplements, my diet is almost exclusively boiled chicken, vegetables, and water. LOTS of boiled chicken, vegetables, and water. Sounds ok, right? But I tend to "digest" food in about six hours, so by early evening, the pound of chicken breast I had to eat for lunch is knocking at the door, waiting to be released. Guess who's still at work until like 10:00 most nights? This guy! Ahhh, anyways, I'm only 25, but your post title spoke to me. I think I know somewhat how you feel, and I want you to know what I care and I hope you can manage. Keep plugging, and like urbanfresh said, a cure might be coming for us before too long as this condition becomes more mainstream.


----------

